# 96 Hardbody Timing Opinions



## jbielenda (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello All,
I am not new to the world of shade tree mechanics… And I have read through the Timing write-ups on this forum and others. That being said, I acquired for free a 96 Nissan Hardbody with the KA24E disassembled and in the bed of the truck. I put the entire engine back together. It starts up and runs fine during fast idle, and then absolutely runs like crap once it reaches temp and the EGR Valve opens. I pulled the codes. And got the MAP sensor code and the Fuel Temp Sensor code. Forgot what number it was right off hand, so I replaced the MAP (very inexpensive part BTW… I almost died when I realized how much this thing was), ignored the Fuel Temp because really I didn't think it would matter. I pulled the Throttle Body off and cleaned it, and pulled the EGR valve which was sticky, but after some cleaning seems to be operating fine. I Cleaned the EGR tube. I checked the vacuum to the EGR solenoid and the valve. I can see the EGR valve move with vacuum , and the diaphragm seems ok because I did not have any vacuum bleed off. I replaced a few small vacuum lines. Put it all back together. Started it up and it ran a little better, but still get the MAP sensor and Fuel Temp Sensor codes, and when it idles down it still runs bad and dies. I double checked everything. I checked for vacuum leaks by spraying either around the intake and TB. No change in idle. Check Fuel Pressure which runs about 35psi while the truck is on and when I turn the engine off the fuel pressure jumps to about 44. This all seems very normal. Everything seems to be in working order. I have smooth acceleration above 3K, so I am assuming the MAF is good. Seems those cut out above 3k if they are bad. Below 3k is the problem right now. So I pulled the Valve Cover, and lined up the crank pulley, pulled the distributer, and the photos below show what I found. All 3 valves on piston 1 are closed. I believe I am a tooth of in the cam timing, and if not possibly a tooth off on the Distributer/Oil Pump Timing Gear. Any opinions would be helpful.

Timing Mark Lined up on Crank to 0









Cam Pulley looks like it’s off and sitting about 1230 O-clock in relation to the truck, but right at 1200 O-clock in relation to the head. 

























Another thing that confuses me is the Distributer/Oil Pump Timing. I have the backwards D in view, but it seems it is retarded a tooth. 









As I said I have read the write-ups. One of them has a photo of the rotor pointing to the bottom right corner as you look down on the distributer for position 1 with the backwards D. Interestingly enough my rotor points to the top left plug, and the Cap says that is the #1 plug. I can get photos of that tonight if I need to. 

And Oddly enough, EM-10 – 13 in the Nissan Trick D21 manual sheds absolutely no light on the situation what so ever. Haha. Go figure.

Thank you in advanced for your opinions. 
Jason


----------



## jbielenda (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang, my photos didn't show up. I was hoping they would. Let me try another site for photos.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Jason,

Pics are showing up fine.

I don't have the KA24 engine, and I've never dug into that part of the engine. So, I'm not sure how to tell if the timing or distributor gears are on right.

I take it you have a Factory Service Manual for this?

I can't post the link to the free manuals, but I can post a pic:


----------



## jbielenda (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for responding Joe.

I have the 1996_d21_Truck manual because the truck is a 1996. There is a difference between the 1995 and 1996 timing in relation to the distributer and its position. I followed the instruction, and the write-ups, when I installed the timing chain. But I am still feeling like it is off a tooth. The main indicators to me are the following.

-Low dry compression (122 lbs) across all 4 cylinders. 
-Runs great until it warms up.
-The rough/low idle according to the manual matrix on page EC-79 & 80 shows the valve train could be the problem.
-The MAP sensor has been replaced and checked
-The MAF sensor appears to be functioning. 
-The IAC appears to be functioning
-The EGR valve appears to be functioning
-The entire TB was cleaned and I cannot see any light through the butterfly.
-I have accounted for vacuum leaks
-I do not have an exhaust leak
-The throttle cable is not too tight

Everything seem in order except that my photos do not seem to match the ones I have seen.

I suppose the only thing to do is pull it back apart and setup the timing again from scratch to verify it is correct. haha


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm hoping someone who knows something posts up, because I don't know what to tell you.

I'm not a great mechanic.


----------



## jbielenda (Nov 11, 2014)

I figure with all the write-ups on the KA24e timing, I probably will not get much response, but hoping someone knows. If not, I plan on pulling it apart this weekend and will let you know the outcome.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Try posting a comment on one of those write-ups.

Particularly this one:

How to: Timing chain replacement on KA24E - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## jbielenda (Nov 11, 2014)

*Thank you*

I will give it a shot.

Thank you


----------

